# piece (music)



## סייבר־שד

שלום שוב פעם, 
איך אומרים בעברית "piece"
במשמע המוזיקלי של המילה?


----------



## amikama

piece במובן של musical work/composition?
אם כן, אז הביטוי שאתה מחפש הוא *יצירה מוזיקלית*.


----------



## סייבר־שד

amikama said:


> piece במובן של musical work/composition?
> אם כן, אז הביטוי שאתה מחפש הוא *יצירה מוזיקלית*.


כן, במובן ההוא. אז נכון לומר, למשל: "בואו ננגן עוד כמה יצירות לפני ארוחת ערב." ?


----------



## amikama

סייבר־שד said:


> אז נכון לומר, למשל: "בואו ננגן עוד כמה יצירות לפני ארוחת ערב." ?


----------



## Abaye

אני לא בטוח שהתרגום מדויק. יצירות כותבים מוצרט, באך, בטהובן. לפני ארוחת הערב אפשר לנגן (בעצמנו) או להשמיע (דיסק) גם שירים נחמדים של נעמי שמר שאינם בגדר יצירה.

אולי זה מפני שאני לא מכיר במלואה את המשרעת של המונח piece באנגלית.


----------



## סייבר־שד

Abaye said:


> אני לא בטוח שהתרגום מדויק. יצירות כותבים מוצרט, באך, בטהובן. לפני ארוחת הערב אפשר לנגן (בעצמנו) או להשמיע (דיסק) גם שירים נחמדים של נעמי שמר שאינם בגדר יצירה.
> 
> אולי זה מפני שאני לא מכיר במלואה את המשרעת של המונח piece באנגלית.


אז אם אני לא שוגה, נכון לומר, למשל: "הריצ'רקר בשישה קולות מתוך ה_מנחה המוזיקלית _של באך הוא אחת מן היצירות המורכבות ביותר שנכתבו אי פעם", אבל זה לו נכון לומר: "_קוֹרְדוֹבַּה_ היא היצירה המועדפת שלי של אֶרְנֶסְטוֹ לֶקוּאוֹנַה" או "בדרך כלל אני רק שומע ומנגן יצירות לפסנתר ולעוגב"?

אני יודע שבאנגלית זה רגיל להשתמש (בטעות) במילה song כדי לדבר לא רק על *שירים*, אלא על כל אחת יצירה מוזיקלית; אולי זה קורה גם בעברית?


----------



## Abaye

ההבחנה בין יצירה ל"סתם" שיר לא תמיד חד משמעית אבל בדרך כלל אין התלבטות.
קורדובה של לקונה בהחלט נחשבת יצירה, וכמוה ריצ'רקר של באך ואחרים.
נכון להגיד "אני מנגן/שומע יצירות לפסנתר ולעוגב", לא מקובל להגיד "אני מנגן/שומע יצירות של שלמה ארצי".
מוזיקה קלאסית תמיד תחשב ל"יצירה", שיר עם מילים ומנגינה וביצוע פופולרי ייחשב "שיר".
נעמי שמר היא יוצרת, אבל "הדואר בא היום באוטו האדום" שכתבה הוא "שיר".
גם "ירושלים של זהב", שיא הקריירה שלה, יצירה נהדרת לטעם רבים, אינו נחשב ל"יצירה" במובן המוזיקלי אלא עדיין "שיר".

איך זה מול piece of music - זו כבר שאלה שקשורה לסוג הדברים ש piece מתייחס אליהם, כלומר לשפה האנגלית.


----------



## סייבר־שד

תודה רבה להסבר מפורט, אני מבין את ההבחנה טוב יותר עכשב.

מצד שני, נראה לי משונה שבעברית אומרים "לקונה" במקום "לקואונה", כי בספרדית אנחנו תמיד הוגים "leˈkwona" ולא "lekona" או "lekuna".🤔


----------



## Abaye

הדף שממנו הבאתי את הדוגמה כתב _לקונה_, לא יודע למה, ורק העתקתי.
אני מסכים שאין סיבה לכתוב או לבטא את השם בעברית בצורה שונה מהמקור, _לקואונה _הוא הכתיב המתקבל על הדעת.


----------



## סייבר־שד

תודה לתשובה. כן, זה קצת משונה, אבל אני גם צריך לקבל שאולי זה מפני שאני עוד לא שולט על כללים התעתיק בעברית.


----------

